# Need help regarding Afterburn Exercises



## ginowolfe (Nov 10, 2012)

Need to know how one can burn Off quickly While sleeping using Afterburn Exercises? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While this is a diet forum it mostly focuses on diets for chronic illnesses (mostly irritable bowel syndrome) so I don't know if many of us have a lot of just for fat burning purposes information. You may want to find a forum where people are focused on weight/fitness issues rather than how can I eat so I reduce symptoms.

But what I saw from a quick google is this is about doing high intensity exercise in a particular way.


----------

